# Clawfoot tubs and showers



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Hoping someone has some ideas for this.

I have an apartment building where all the bathrooms are equipped with original, 1930s cast-iron clawfoot tubs, with showers and a shower curtain ring attached to them.

One big problem with tubs is that water gets everywhere. 

Anyone have any ideas for stopping this, or at least, reducing the amount of water? I can't enforce how the tenants place their shower curtains, so I'm hoping there is something I can do to the tub or curtains themselves.

The other option is to take out the old tubs and install shower stalls (small bathrooms) but the bathroom layout makes that difficult--there's small window right above the tub. Personally, I like the tubs, but I have to look at the practical side of this too.

Thoughts? Ideas? Anyone want to buy a cast-iron clawfoot tub?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

You can build a plywood deck around the tub and then ceramic tile it.
Not too hard to do and you can integrate a storage cupboard to get at the pipes.

Dave


----------



## wooglin (Mar 26, 2005)

If you CAN get them out, they're worth a pretty penny... even if they have to be refinished.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

That's a good idea, Dave. I can then put up shower doors too and solve the whole "cleaning under the tub" problem too. (Plus, a little extra storage is always helpful.)

I have to run all this by a few other people too, so if anyone has more ideas, I'd still love to hear them.

wooglin, trust me, if I end up taking them out and putting in showers, I'm not throwing them away, I'm selling them. They are on the smaller side, but still the real thing.

There's a couple of original 1930s toilets hanging around too, but somehow I don't think that would be a big seller.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

> There's a couple of original 1930s toilets hanging around too, but somehow I don't think that would be a big seller.


Not true. Addison Plumbing on Wabash in the west end. Ask for Jimmy.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Seriously?

Darn. I just had one taken away. (It was in rough shape, though.)

I will keep this in mind next time I face this. I do plan on replacing ALL the toilet with water-efficient ones sometime next year, so I'll let you know how many how many we've got.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

> so I'll let you know how many how many we've got.


The Jimmy isn't me, it's Jim Addison. He owns Addison Plumbing. They do lots of vintage and reclaimed stuff. It's an institution with the local design trade.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Pardon me--bad assumption.

But thank you for the contact.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Is the water causing damage elsewhere? If so where? 

I mean how much water can possibly spray out of a shower? The amount should be negligible and should stay just around the tub.

If the floors are tiled, which I'll assume they are, water shouldn't be going anywhere except staying on the bathroom floor. 

If the water is seeping under the baseboards and getting into the walls and as a consequence causing damage to lower level ceilings and walls, then you need to look at stopping that.

All that may be necessary is to install a tile baseboard to waterproof the space. Caulking alone may not solve this issue. If, on the other hand, the issue is deteriorating drain pipes which are causing the leaks, you may incur additional costs.

Doing a complete remodel/retrofit may not be practical if you have tenants occupying the apartment. Can't leave them without a working bathroom for a week, can you.


----------

